# Flounder and Sheepshead



## patindaytona (Jun 17, 2006)

At Ponce Inlet. Flounder was a week ago..sheepshead yesterday...will try tomorrow again for the sheepshead. They're biting good right now.


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

Nice, haven't picked up a flounder off the beach yet here in FL....


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Nice fish! Congrats on the catch.


----------



## solid7 (Dec 31, 2010)

BPReeds said:


> Nice, haven't picked up a flounder off the beach yet here in FL....


You won't find them on just every beach. Close to an inlet is best, but if you have a rocky beach, working sandy spots between rocks is where you find them. Small finger mullet or live shrimp seems to be what they like. (although they will occasionally bite a frozen shrimp or fresh clam)


----------



## BPReeds (Jan 11, 2013)

good points....


----------

